
Apple may release an iPhone SE successor this year as iPhone XE - hbcondo714
https://pc-tablet.com/an-apple-iphone-xe-is-in-the-making-for-q3-2019/
======
externalreality
Cool, I just can't wait to run out and spend more money on a device that
provides the same basic services as the one I already have! I can't wait!

